# Lionel's #6250 Seaboard Switcher from early 50s



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

I'd appreciate it if anyone knows for sure if the early die-cast switcher #6250 Seaboard from '54 and '55 might be wired a bit differently than the earlier AT&SF models? I've checked the Olsen's site, but there are no actual schematics of anything past the earlier (49-50) AT&SF models.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

According to greenbergs it's the same as a 6220. No wiring diagram listed. I see if I can take mine apart and shoot some pictures later, any particular place to focus on?.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tandem site says the four digit is an 027 reference but it is identical to the 622. Only two switchers have a four digit number.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know if these help or not, if you have a specific question ask and I'll follow the wires for you.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you, SJM for the high-quality pics. I think I may have what I need from that for the upper wiring, and I'm also having trouble figuring out the ground wire lead from the front (non-motor) truck, as I'm trying to equip my switcher with a Teledyne-type coupler operation. Almost nothing I'm trying there is working, and the person/s who had it before I got it made alterations to the original wiring and didn't replace the colored wires with a like kind, so there's a bit of guesswork going on, particularly from the pawl, grounds, etc. I need to buy a Greenberg manual, I know. Thanks to SJM and TMan for the willingness to help! What a great website this is...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try these Ishmael,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks as if the yellow goes from the front slide shoe to the electro coupler, and from the coupler to the rear coupler. The reds are the power feeds.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just reading up on the 6250, mines is the 6220 as stated to be the same from greenbergs book. When I looked up the 6250 it doesn't mention the bell. Does yours have a ringing bell or is that only on the 6220 and 622. Just curious. I removed my bell for the second set of pic.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*re: question from SJM about #6250 Seaboard switcher problems*

SJM, sorry it took so long to respond to your question, re: a ringing bell. To my limited knowledge, I think the only two to have a ringing bell mechanism (which apparently didn't have a shutoff) were the #6220 and the #622. The #'s 623, 624, and 6250 did not have the ringing bell.

I believe I'm going to have nothing but trouble with this unit until I get up the courage to completely redo the wiring (including a Teledyne couplers redo). I'm not afraid of a soldering gun, but won't even consider it until I get a copy of Greenberg's Lionel 1945-60 repair guide, which I'm told has great schematics on nearly anything from that period, so even non-tekkies like me can make repairs without my usual heavyweight frustration.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ishmael, unfortunately there is no wiring diagram in greenbergs book on this rig. That's why I tryed to post the pictures. If you '' get into it'' I'll help the best that I can. You should have seen my first attempt at soldering. It was a marx light bulb receptacle. I didn't realize the solder was building up inside the bulb hosing. The bulb barley screwed in on turn! Good new is I don't have to struggle with it if it needs replacing.


----------

